
Landmark Court Decision Impacts Businesses Everywhere - leafletai
https://join.leaflet.co/blog/2018/9/27/major-decision-impacts-businesses-everywhere
======
fiiv
For someone not American, can you explain the significance of this?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Fewer spam texts (I hope).

